# My wife left me 6 months back



## vinayktm (Sep 11, 2010)

dear members

my wife left me 6 months back as i had a serious financial problem came in my life .

she was with me when my financial problem came for 15 days after that i dropped her in my mother in law home for some days untill i dont set a new era of work .

she was talking with me after i left her home for next 20 days suddenly she change her words to me on phone that from today my and her things are change.

we didnt get divorce her mother force me to get divorce but i didnt i called my wife many times to come but she didnt and was rude to me last time i remember

i dont have any baby as she was not yet preganent

i started my work again i feel happy as first priority is our work to live in this world its been 7 months i havent seen her and its been 5 months i never call back her 

some said i got a ego problem well i asked them if i would have ego problem why would i call her to come to new place where i started my work

i just thought that she left me in my bad time the time when i really needed her as she was good to me and to my parents when i was financially strong 

i keep smiling and waiting again to be strong financially but i regret why i had get marry to a girl who never understand my feelings its only MONEY i thought if its money relationship then there is no use of getting marry and its better to get alone

dear members if you have any personal suggestions or questions to me please ask me i have every answers for the same.

thankyou


----------



## 2rr (Feb 21, 2010)

congratulation 
I guess that was true love ( you loved her, she loved your money )


----------



## vinayktm (Sep 11, 2010)

yes 2RR u r rite she loved my money not me but i didnt lost as we purposes and god disposes so am still doing my work and looking better for new future as life has to go on 

but i regret why i had that kind of mother in law,brother in law,sister in law and specially wife who left me in that path where i needed her support i pray to god never ever send her to me for any regrets as money comes and goes but once the relation is break its hardly to settle

as it is lesson for those who love there wife but lady leave them in there bad times and make them lonely forever if they cry also nobody comes and it is also very hard to die as its not in our hand and suicide is not the solution for life 

what i beleive is 2RR there are some few lucky people who have very nice family i know negative and positve and small quarrel are all over in any rich or poor family but am so unlucky that the wife whom i love and she loved me and left me when i really needed her

i wish to god she gets marry to another boy as i want she should know what is trouble and who was me.


----------



## vinayktm (Sep 11, 2010)

What shall i do now dear members shall i wait or it is totally breaked up


----------



## 2rr (Feb 21, 2010)

are you still married? I do not know the state you live in but after some time you will have legal grounds for divorce ( maybe you already have but just do not know it yet ). once independent you will have several options ( including the one who just left you but this time on different terms ); but best solution will be to move on with someone else ( who can love you for real ). Or would you like to reconcile? remember, once betrayed chances are it will happen again. this is not mistake ( one time unguarded moment doing something wrong; we are humans we can fail ); this is premediated and problem of character.


----------



## ladylatrell (Oct 31, 2010)

it may not be that she just loved your money at all. of course i don't know her. when i left my husband he said it was because of him losing his job but that wasnt it all. it was his lack of responsibility and i was tired of carrying the weight. i can handle a house on one income but thats me. he blamed me for the whole year that we were seperated never seeing his side of the drama. now he wants to change and get it back and its way too late. so maybe just maybe it wasnt the money but something else that was lacking in your situation.


----------

